# T5's



## Wistrick (Mar 13, 2007)

Can somebody please explain the difference between t-5 and t-8 bulb (other that the diameter).

Also what is the difference between standard, HO, and VHO 

And one last thing how do they compare to CF's

I currently have 2 96 watt CF's on my 65 gallon tank. Have heard that t5 is a better light, and more bang for the buck. If so might wanna upgrade the 65 light and move the 96watters to my 45


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

standard , HO, and VHO are usually used on t12 bulbs I think the increments for 4 ft bulbs is 40,60, and 110 watts per bulb. There are standard output t5s also but they simply don't have the punch of the HO bulbs..

T5's with good reflectors will kick the snot out of CF's with 1 watt of t5 being almost the same as 2 watts of CF. t5s have very good penatration allowing for more light to reach the bottom of the tank..

I use reefgeek.com for all my t5 lighting.


----------



## Wistrick (Mar 13, 2007)

so 3x39w of ho t-5 would equal about 234w of CF's

so right now with 2 95watt CF's I have 192 w/65 gallons =2.9 wpg

3x39w ho t5 = 117 x2= 234w/65 gallons = 3.6

Do I have the idea


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

It's hard to do the WPG thing with T5's as they have more lumen's & use less watts making them more efficient. My understanding is that PC fluorescents are T5"s bent in a U shape. I have many of them & love them for their output & efficiency.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

CF's are T5 technology.....just a different shape.


----------



## Wistrick (Mar 13, 2007)

Gary Greguire said:


> standard , HO, and VHO are usually used on t12 bulbs I think the increments for 4 ft bulbs is 40,60, and 110 watts per bulb. There are standard output t5s also but they simply don't have the punch of the HO bulbs..
> 
> T5's with good reflectors will kick the snot out of CF's with 1 watt of t5 being almost the same as 2 watts of CF. t5s have very good penatration allowing for more light to reach the bottom of the tank..
> 
> I use reefgeek.com for all my t5 lighting.


Why would this be the case if CF's are just bent t-5's?


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

It is because of the bulb design, the tubes on CF bulbs are too close togather to allow for a good reflector, and there is a lot of light restrike. Yes they are old t5 technology but only now is that fact being pushed IMO it is simply a marketing trick to make people think they are getting the more desirable t5's..

There are many types of t5's there are normal output that put out good amounts of light but simply don't compare to the ho versions. There are also fixtures that cram 8 bulbs into a small fixture with one single reflector these are also poor designs. If you want the most light out put with t5's you need to run a high quality individual reflector... Ice Cap makes one of the best most reasonably priced ones.. 

If you do a google search on t5's you will see some of the industrial applications and what they are being used to replace...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It's difficult for me to say exactly what CF technology is. There are alot of differences in the tube shape, thickness, pin connectors and ballasts. Lots of hype too. At least with T5 and T5 HO you have a better idea of what you are getting.

CF is something like T5 HO, but probably not as efficient since Europe (where T5 came from) is several decades ahead of the USA in terms on energy conservation. Also, I noticed that the PC bulbs seem to be much hotter than my T5 and T5 HO fixtures, but that's might be due to asinine fixture design by domestic USA vendors. My fixtures don't need a fan to cool them either.

Personally, I think the PC tubes and their fixtures are designed like oversized gas wasting SUVs. The tubes could be brighter, but the reflector is pretty limited and usually a total joke. Something of a parallel to how much engine power is wasted by the huge front grill of some vehicles.

I do use PC fixtures on tanks that do not have enough length to support a linear fixture >= 24 inches. Bright light in small spaces is what PC is all about. Short linear tubes aren't as efficient at really short lengths either.

As for penetrating power, light is light. A good reflector sends more light straight down. It's not just watts, but how many photons generated per watt and how many are sent straight down into the tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fire photon torpedos, Mr. Ruki.

LOL


----------



## Wistrick (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I just ordered a Finnex HO 39w x 4 bulb fixture. Does anybody have any comments on these fixtures? good or bad


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

as far as I can tell it only has a single reflector, so it will put out about as much light as 2 bulbs with good reflectors...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt said:


> Fire photon torpedos, Mr. Ruki.
> 
> LOL


Perhaps the language is a bit on the strong side, but for the most part it's an accurate description.

Kinda similar to how plasma TVs were designed. 

Also similar to how PCs were designed until just the last couple of years when corporate bean counters figured out just how much it cost to power and cool them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

In no way did I mean to offend you. It's like a gag line from the old Star Trek series. It was meant to be funny..............I guess not. Sorry.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt said:


> In no way did I mean to offend you. It's like a gag line from the old Star Trek series. It was meant to be funny..............I guess not. Sorry.


No offense taken, I did think it was funny.

It's our energy wasting culture that offends me, thus my comments. We are naturally born stuck in this culture, so I asume my comments seem pretty strong. But hopefully it gets people thinking.


----------

